# Landscapes from Costa Rica



## Jordansternphotography (Mar 10, 2012)

I recently took a vacation in Costa Rica. I thought I'd post a few landscapes I shot there.

















www.jordansternphotography.com


----------



## ruuneos (Mar 27, 2012)

What kind of technique you used on those pictures, absolutely loving those!


----------

